# Please pray 4 Snowball and Maya



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Please pray 4 my babies. Maya has been throwing up and we took her into the vet. They did bloodwork on her and it looks like her kidney function is down. They are giving her IV fluids and want to see if they can flush her kidneys out. They are going to recheck her kidney function this afternoon.
Snowball has started doing the same thing so they are running a full bloodpanel on her right now. 
The dr's seem to think it might be the food they are on. They are on Acana Grasslands and it might be too much protein for them to handle. I really hope my babies will be ok.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your babies. Sending hugs and prayers your way. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Prayers for your little ones.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no  I am so sorry to read this! I will be praying for them


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry to hear this ,prayers on the way to you.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the prayers. I will update you as soon as i find out anything.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Prayers and positive thoughts going to you and the babies. Keep us posted..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Count us in!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this!!! Could they have gotten in to any poison or something toxic?

I see that the Arcana Grasslands has 33% protein. I'm not sure what is recommended for dogs. The Castor & Pollux food I use has 26%.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow , i will be praying for ur babies , pls keep us posted ..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope they are feeling better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was thinking something more toxic like a poison rather than the food for them both to have this issue at the same time.Odd to hit them both at once even if eating same food at once. 
Sending prayers for both of them. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping them in my thoughts. *hugs* Keep us updated


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for being there for us and for loving each of us. Lord I lift Maya and Snowball to you, give the vet your wisdom to figure out what is causing these babies to be so ill. Lord I ask your healing on both of these precious littleones. I thank you in advance. Bring your peace to their mommy. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, thank you for being there for us and for loving each of us. Lord I lift Maya and Snowball to you, give the vet your wisdom to figure out what is causing these babies to be so ill. Lord I ask your healing on both of these precious littleones. I thank you in advance. Bring your peace to their mommy. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Amen!!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for your babies.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG I hope both of them will be okay. I am not surprised the vet thinks the protein level in Acana is too much for them. Acana has a bad reputation in my area. I still use it sparingly but now I am afraid cause I hear too many negative things about this food. 
I really hope they are back to good health soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent for a quick recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie said her dog had elevated kidney values on Acana Pacifica.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...itional-dry-food-my-jasper-2.html#post1825530


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a complete recovery for your babies!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh so sorry, sending prayers to you. Please keep us informed~~~~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your Snowball and Maya will fully recover!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending lots of special prayers for your little ones.rayer:rayer:rayer:That's really scary that they may be sick because of the higher protein in their food.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry they are sick. One more reason to feed them people food. I really don't know, I only go with my own experience. But our dachshund ate only meat or sausage and was never sick. That's something like a 100% protein (and if you are wondering she reached the ripe age of almost 17). I am sure that Alex has more then 50% protein. Once in a while when he has too much meat and of a different kind, he gets diarrhea. But that's it. And we know where it comes from. So for a few days we cut down on the meat and put in some pumpkin.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> OMG I hope both of them will be okay. I am not surprised the vet thinks the protein level in Acana is too much for them. Acana has a bad reputation in my area. I still use it sparingly but now I am afraid cause I hear too many negative things about this food.
> I really hope they are back to good health soon.


Gosh, sorry you've had to cut back on the Acana. I recall your posting in several other threads how pleased you were with your Malt's health while on Acana. 

To the OP, how are your babies doing this afternoon?


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the prayers. It truly means alot. I just got updated that Snowball's bloodpanel came back looking great. They are going to do a serum allergy test and see what she may be allergic too. They also said that the high protein could be affecting her but since she is older she can tolerate it better, but we wont want her to get to where Maya is. 
They are finishing up IV fluids on Maya and will do another Organ Function screen to see if her levels have come back to normal or atleast better than before. 
We don't think they got into anything because all of our doors were closed that morning and they were only in the living room where there is nothing to get ahold of. Plus, Snowball is pretty good about not getting into things, not to say she could one day.
I will continue to keep you posted. 
Thank you again for all the prayers.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

UPDATE!! Good news, they finishe the IV fluid on Maya and checked her Organ Screen and her levels are coming down. They are not perfect but they have come down. She will require one more cycle of IV fluids to bring down her levels and we should be good. Thank you all again for your prayers. It ment alot. God Bless you ALL!!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear your babies are doing better. I'll continue to pray for them.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So glad to hear the good news that they are getting better !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad to hear that they are on the mend ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to hear good news. Still sending prayers. Please take care of yourself too. I'm sure you're exhausted.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that both pups are doing better.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry this happened but so glad to hear they're both doing better. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's great news, continued prayers for Maya and Snowball.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope your babies are both feeling better!
Glad to read your update that they are much improved.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know how frightened and worried you must have been to have both babies sick. I am so glad to hear that they are doing better:aktion033::aktion033: I don't know if the Acana is responsible for the problem, but high protein diets can be harder on the kidneys and liver. In the case of your two as a precaution, I would not feed this food. If you plan to feed a commercial food, I would stick with a protein amount between 20-26% (dry food) . You can ask your vet for a recommendation.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am happy to hear things are getting better. You are in my prayers. 
Gees Lilly eats lots of chicken, I wonder if that is not good but she seems fine.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers. It has been an exhausting few days. This has literally been the craziest thing I have ever had to deal with so far. Not knowing if your babies are ok is the worst feeling. Hopefully tonight Maya can come home from the hospital. I have Snowball home today and she keeps running to the door thinking Maya is coming home. Poor little thing she misses her sister. Maya is finishing up her last cycle of IV fluids and hopefully her kidney levels will return to normal. The vet also said to not feed the Acana anymore just so we dont have this problem anymore. He wants to see where Maya's levels are and then we can see what we are going to start to feed her and Snowball. 
Thank you all again and I will keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

2maltesebabies said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. It has been an exhausting few days. This has literally been the craziest thing I have ever had to deal with so far. Not knowing if your babies are ok is the worst feeling. Hopefully tonight Maya can come home from the hospital. I have Snowball home today and she keeps running to the door thinking Maya is coming home. Poor little thing she misses her sister. Maya is finishing up her last cycle of IV fluids and hopefully her kidney levels will return to normal. The vet also said to not feed the Acana anymore just so we dont have this problem anymore. He wants to see where Maya's levels are and then we can see what we are going to start to feed her and Snowball.
> Thank you all again and I will keep you posted on how things go.


Good news! Hope Maya's home tonight! What's the vet suggesting you feed them?


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

The vet has not suggested anything yet, just keeping Maya on a bland diet until we see if her levels come back to normal. After we see the levels he will discuss what route we need to take on food. We will be getting their allergy test in about a week so that will take part in choosing a food for them.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

UPDATE!! Maya is home from the hospital. Everything is looking great. All of her levels have returned to normal. The vet now suggested that we put both Snowball and Maya on Hill's Science Prescription Diet Z/D for allergy. He said to feed that until we get their allergy test back. I am still kinda hesitant on this food because of what I have heard about the company. Has anyone ever had or have their maltese on this food? Suggestions and opinions are welcome. Thanks again everyone for your prayers. God has answered them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Thank you Lord*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So happy to hear Maya is back home, so both girls can rest peacefully
together. Sorry no advise on the food.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I did not have to use Z?D but did use the Science dier prescription for my Missy when she became diabetic. It worked wonderfully for her and her diabetes was kept in excellent control on it. 
I also had blood panels done at her diabetes diagnosis.. many things were off... ( much due to the disease).. but after being on the WD and good regulation abt 6 mos later blood panel show marked improvement. After over a year ( and following years more full blood panel done all while strictly on the WD.. her panels went to just about perfect. My feeling is the WD couldn't be too 'terrible' or there would have shown 'something' in all those blood panels over the years.. instead her results were very very good!
Many othersw in our diabetes group fed the same for long periods with good outcomes for diabetes and no other ill-affects from the food.
I also know a gal whos pooch was on WD ( for colitis from age 6... then diabetes at age 10 so same food. That little pooch lived to be 17!! So again the food can't be too terrible to have those results. 
My point is yes, there are other foods that might be more ideal,.. however when a health issue presents itself , these prescription diets that address those issues can actually become that "ideal" food because they help control the issues in ways the others can't.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sorry I am just seeing this thread. Thank God Snowball and Maya are alright and home with you again. I hope all goes well with the new food and they stay healthy and happy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My first malt did very well on Science Diet ID for many years and lived past her 15th birthday.

Royal Canin also makes prescription foods that (I think) are a bit higher quality than Science Diet - you might ask your vet about that. Sweetness is on Royal Canin Urinary SO for crystals and loves it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really glad your babies are doing better. I hate to see a good food like Acana get a bad rap here. It's a good food. Even more importantly, I don't want to see high protein food given a bad rap. Dogs really need and normally thrive on high protein. It's the lack of water in the kibble that is causing the problem. When feeding a high protein diet, it's always best to use fresh meat that has a lot of water in it. Next best would be canned. Then after that would be kibble. But it's important to always serve the kibble thoroughly soaked in warm water.

The third thing I really hate to see is people going from really good foods to something like Science Diet, which is a far less quality food. Just look at the ingredients in the Prescription Z/D! Dried Potato PRODUCT is the first ingredient!!! :smilie_tischkante: Hydrolyzed Chiken Liver??? Potato Starch and Soybean Oil?? 

Dried Potato Product, Hydrolyzed Chicken Liver, Potato Starch, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Hydrolyzed Chicken, Powdered Cellulose, Calcium Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Glyceryl Monostearate, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), DL-Methionine, Taurine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Now compare those ingredients to a really great food like Addiction Pet Food: 

Addiction Pet Food - The Finest Pet Food is Here!

There is just no comparison. If it were me, I'd go with something like Addiction which is also Holisitic and Hypoallergenic and has a lower protein count. Of course I'm a bit biased here since I'm pouring over foods to figure out which food I would bring in, if I start carrying more foods. I'm certain I would be carrying the Addiction Food line.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm really glad your babies are doing better. I hate to see a good food like Acana get a bad rap here. It's a good food. Even more importantly, I don't want to see high protein food given a bad rap. Dogs really need and normally thrive on high protein. It's the lack of water in the kibble that is causing the problem. When feeding a high protein diet, it's always best to use fresh meat that has a lot of water in it. Next best would be canned. Then after that would be kibble. But it's important to always serve the kibble thoroughly soaked in warm water.
> 
> The third thing I really hate to see is people going from really good foods to something like Science Diet, which is a far less quality food. Just look at the ingredients in the Prescription Z/D! Dried Potato PRODUCT is the first ingredient!!! :smilie_tischkante: Hydrolyzed Chiken Liver??? Potato Starch and Soybean Oil??
> 
> ...


I 100% percent agree with this post. I use Acana as part of my ROTATION foods. I make sure that I give my malt yogourt with water or plain chicken broth watered down when I am feeding a dry high protein kibble like Acana. I think if they are not consuming enought fluids while eating a high preotein kibble then problems may arise. I mostly feed "Grandama Lucy's" dehydrated and I add lots of warm water to that mix. I'm hearing alot of talk about this Acana food but honestly there are pros and cons to everything.
Regarding the Hills food I have no comment cause I've never used it .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *Thank you Lord*


Oh Amen, just seeing this. So glad your babies are going to be okay.


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I am still deciding what food to put them on. We have a small bag of the Z/D and that is what they are eating now and they seem to be doing fine on it. I really loved Acana and the champion foods and Maya was always drinking water so I couldnt figure out what was wrong. I guess every dog is different. Thanks again everyone, it's great to have a place to turn to when you have a problem arise.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So happy your babies are doing better. I use Acana...Prarie first and now Grasslands. Haven't had any problems so far. What are the signs of problems with this food? Ollie loves it....especially when I throw in a little pumpkin!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls are on Canidae senior formula they are both on diets so it works great for them, I sprinkle abit of Stella and Chewys dried chicken on the kibble, tonight I'm going to add warm water to the kibble and see how they like it


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so happy they're back and doing well!


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

I had them on Acana and that was what made Maya's kidney levels go up.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great thatthey r doing better !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy that they are back and are doing ok


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all again for all your help and support.


----------

